# [Grub] Configuration multi-distros & LVM éventuel

## Dismantr

Bonjour !

Il me vient une question de geek ! Voici le contexte : J'utilise un certain nombre de distributions sur mon portable : Une Gentoo, évidemment, une Kubuntu (tapez pas, c'est pour pouvoir continuer à bosser mes rapports quand je casse ma Gentoo !), une BSD, qui je l'espère, sera enfin fonctionnelle avec la version 7 de FreeBSD sur mon portable (problème d'ACPI génant   :Confused:  ), un linux de test qui change continuellement (test de distrib), et un Windows (et oui, malheureusement, quand vous devez travailler avec des gens obtus, il faut savoir plier pour ne pas se compliquer trop la vie, des fois, histoire de rester compatible avec leurs softs propriétaires...). Pour gérer tout cela facilement, je n'utilise pas Grub ; en effet, les Débian-like gèrent toutes seules les modifications de noyaux et les menu.lst associés ; aussi, j'installe Grub sur la partition / de chaque distribution plutôt que dans le mbr. Dans le mbr, je mets GAG, ce qui me permet une utilisation très souple de l'ensemble et des réinstallations fréquentes de tous ces OS sans qu'il soit nécessaire de reconfigurer le démarrage de la machine. GAG est chargé au boot, il appelle le Grub de la distribution choisi, qui lui, lance le bon noyau et roule ma poule.

Cependant, ces derniers temps, je suis démangé par deux choses :

1. J'ai envie d'un beau grub stylé version Gentoo pour diriger l'ensemble.

2. Je veux mettre en place du LVM, mais à la rigueur, c'est un autre sujet (bien que je sois un peu perdu sur la question...).

Ainsi, si j'utilise le Grub de ma Gentoo pour gérer tous les autres démarrages des autres distros, de BSD, et de Windows, suis-je dispensé d'installer Grub sur les autres distributions ?

Si oui, je suppose qu'il faut que je veille au grain les modifications de noyaux fait automatiquement sur les Debian-like ?

Sinon, Grub et LVM, quelqu'un a une expérience sur la question ? Je souhaiterais, si possible, me passer de mettre tous mes / et /boot hors du LVM comme l'indique la mise en place des solutions les plus faciles (Grub ne gère pas les LVM) ; quelqu'un voit-il une solution "élégante" pour me permettre une configuration souple de mon espace disque dans le contexte présenté avec LVM ?Last edited by Dismantr on Wed Mar 19, 2008 8:31 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## truc

pour la solution souple, faut se faire un initramfs, (le successeur de l'initrd), j'suis en plein dedans en ce moment, ya plein de doc partout et pourtant j'ai du mal à trouver mon bonheur

si tu veux la jouer simple tu peux le(l'initramfs) faire avec genkernel, ça sait te faire un truc qui gère lvm, si je n'm'abuse!

----------

## Dismantr

Waaaa, c'est plus drôle à la main  :Wink:  (on est gentooiste ou on l'est pas, quoi  :Razz:  lol !)

Merci pour la piste en tout cas, je ne connaissais pas ou plus initramfs ; je crois en avoir entendu parler ça et là, mais je n'aurais pas fait le rapprochement !

Je vais me renseigner car je n'ai pas la moindre idée du principe et concrètement ce que ça implique pour mes partoches : Windows, en premier disque primaire, ça ok, mais quid des / et des /boot ? Je vais regarder, mais si ça vous dit de m'aider à comprendre ou de m'éclairer de vos expériences perso, je suis plus qu'intéressé  :Smile: 

Encore merci truc  :Smile: 

----------

## Dismantr

Sinon quelqu'un sait pour les multiples grub dont je souhaites me passer ? Une expérience ?   :Very Happy: 

----------

## dapsaille

Merci d'enlever le non resolu de tes sujets je te prie ^^

----------

## Dismantr

Waaa, deux secondes, Dapsaille  :Wink:  Laisse moi au moins le temps de lire les réponses ; d'autant que concrètement, je ne sais pas vraiment comment faire, encore  :Razz: 

Pour info :

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Initramfs

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Install_Gentoo_on_an_LVM2_root_partition

Je passerai ce sujet en résolu quand j'aurais réussi la manip  :Wink: 

Sinon, c'est pas dans le How-To, mais un LVM2 avec un initramfs, c'est jouable ?

Je me demande si, à partir d'un boot avec initramfs, on peut mettre les /boot (oui, j'ai plusieurs distributions, vous vous rappelez ?  :Wink: ) dans le LVM ?!?Last edited by Dismantr on Wed Mar 19, 2008 3:49 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## Dismantr

Personne n'utilise plusieurs distributions sur le même ordinateur ?   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## Untux

 *Dismantr wrote:*   

> Personne n'utilise plusieurs distributions sur le même ordinateur ?  

 

Si si  :Smile:  Mais pour moi elles sont toutes Linux et en ext3. J'attendais donc tranquillement que quelqu'un d'autre te réponde, pour dissiper un doute : quid du stage 1_5 quand on a plusieurs systèmes de fichiers pour les racines des distros ?

Finalement j'ai dissipé ce doute tout seul :]

La réponse est donc : Il est tout à fait possible de n'installer Grub que sur une des distros installées. Il faudra ensuite, bien sûr, installer Grub (en natif ou depuis ta distro) dans le MBR du premier disque, en lui indiquant le « root » correspondant à la partition qui contient les stages de Grub (en principe dans le /boot/grub de la distro que tu auras choisie pour gérer Grub). Dès lors, Grub saura où aller chercher son stage2 en utilisant le stage 1_5 correspondant au système de fichier du /boot de ta distro « Grubée ».

À partir de là, Grub sera capable de booter n'importe lequel de tes OS, quel que soit le système de fichier et l'emplacement de leurs noyaux respectifs. Il va sans dire que la distro que tu choisiras pour gérer Grub ne devra pas être supprimée, à moins que tu n'optes pour une petite partition Grub séparée (qui contiendra tous les fichiers « stage » de Grub, ainsi que le « grub.conf »).

Si c'est pas clair, c'est que je m'exprime mal et/ou qu'il faut que tu (re)lises le manuel de Grub  :Wink:  (voir, en particulier, le chapitre 10)

Edit: -au répertoire +à la partition

----------

## xaviermiller

Sympa, GAG, j'utilisais avant XOSL  :Wink: 

----------

## Dismantr

 *Quote:*   

> Il va sans dire que la distro que tu choisiras pour gérer Grub ne devra pas être supprimée, à moins que tu n'optes pour une petite partition Grub séparée (qui contiendra tous les fichiers « stage » de Grub, ainsi que le « grub.conf »)

 

Bien entendu, cette distro est ma Gentoo, mon cher système principal ; à propos de la partition séparée, le /boot de cette Gentoo ne suffit-il pas ? En gros, si je supprime ma Gentoo pour la recommencer, il y aura de nouveau un grub contenant toutes les infos qui vont bien (le menu.lst ayant été sauvegardé), non ?

Sinon, là, je suis au travail et je ne peux pas vérifier par man grub, mais grub.conf et menu.lst c'est bien la même chose, si je me rappelle bien, menu.lst étant un lien vers grub.conf, lui même étant rangé dans /boot/grub/, tout comme menu.lst ?

@Xavier : Ouais, je trouvais aussi, depuis des années, mais j'ai envie de faire mon geek et d'avoir un grub gentooisé sur le paillasson depuis quelques semaines !  :Wink: 

EDIT : j'ai modifié mon post, plus haut (je m'étais trompé de topic pour le poster - merci CryoGen) ; jettez un oeil au passage, des fois que vous ayez des éléments de réponse à mes questions existentielles  :Wink: Last edited by Dismantr on Wed Mar 19, 2008 4:57 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Untux

 *Dismantr wrote:*   

> à propos de la partition séparée, le /boot de cette Gentoo ne suffit-il pas ? En gros, si je supprime ma Gentoo pour la recommencer, il y aura de nouveau un grub contenant toutes les infos qui vont bien (le menu.lst ayant été sauvegardé), non ?

 

Si bien sûr... le seul inconvénient dans ce cas, c'est que Grub ne sera pas disponible durant l'opération et qu'il faudra peut-être le réinstaller si tu changes de FS ou remanie tes partitions. Mais bon... c'est vrai que ça mange pas de pain de le réinstaller :]

 *Dismantr wrote:*   

> Sinon, là, je suis au travail et je ne peux pas vérifier par man grub, mais grub.conf et menu.lst c'est bien la même chose, si je me rappelle bien, menu.lst étant un lien vers grub.conf, lui même étant rangé dans /boot/grub/, tout comme menu.lst ?

 

Affirmatif !

----------

## Dismantr

Ok... Ben, merci Untux !

Il ne reste donc plus que cette histoire de LVM & initramfs ! J'ai regardé les How-To, ça a l'air épineux, quand même, comme mise en place ; et puis, quid de la flexibilité après, au sens install/uninstall de distrib ? Je vous avoue que je suis un peu dans le flou...

Si quelqu'un a une expérience sur le sujet, ça m'aiderait... (un ressenti pratique, quoi !) (heuu, je veux dire, une expérience en LVM, même couplée avec Raid, serveur, et tutti-quanti...)

Ce qui m'intéresse dans le LVM, c'est la possibilité de redimensionner, créer, supprimer des partoches (etc...) à la volée et de ne pas être limité par le /dev/sda15 fatidique (nombre de partition maximum pour un disque donné, tout compris   :Confused:  ; quand on veut séparer les /qqch, ça aide pas...) ; quand on essaie beaucoup de distrib et qu'on installe donc souvent des trucs plus ou moins exotiques en plus de sa gentoo, histoire de rigoler, c'est une perspective bien alléchante, ce genre de possibilités !

----------

## Untux

 *Dismantr wrote:*   

> Ok... Ben, merci Untux !
> 
> Il ne reste donc plus que cette histoire de LVM & initramfs ! J'ai regardé les How-To, ça a l'air épineux, quand même, comme mise en place ; et puis, quid de la flexibilité après, au sens install/uninstall de distrib ? Je vous avoue que je suis un peu dans le flou...
> 
> Si quelqu'un a une expérience sur le sujet, ça m'aiderait... (un ressenti pratique, quoi !) (heuu, je veux dire, une expérience en LVM, même couplée avec Raid, serveur, et tutti-quanti...)

 

Je t'en prie :]

Je ne connais pas LVM, mais pourquoi ne pas faire une partition boot en ext2/3 du genre :

```

p_boot

|-- debian

|-- gentoo

|   `-- grub -> ../grub

|-- grub

`-- unbuntu

```

Avec les noyaux dans leurs sous-réps respectifs ? Dans les fstabs de chacune des distribs tu fais le mount kivabien sur /boot... c'est un problème d'élégance ?

Dernier point concernant « les modifications de noyaux fait automatiquement sur les Debian-like »... me rappelle plus comment Debian les fait :p mais je suppose qu'il est possible de le paramétrer pour qu'il créé automatiquement un raccourcis vmlinuz  sur le noyau le plus récent (ainsi que sur l'éventuel initrd). Tu n'aurais donc aucune modif à faire dans le grub.conf. Si il faut revenir à une autre version antérieure, il suffit alors de modifier les raccourcis vmlinuz/initrd. Même chose quand tu build un noyau Gentoo : make && make install_modules && make install créera automatiquement les raccourcis.

EDIT:Ah, j'ai oublié qu'il y avait du BSD et du coup je ne sais pas si ça peut fonctionner, because je connais rien à BSD.

----------

## Dismantr

Pour ta solution : effectivement, c'est à étudier ; je pense que c'est faisable  :Wink: 

Mais comme je le disais plus haut, ce qui m'intéresse dans le LVM, c'est la souplesse pour les partitions  :Very Happy:  J'ai fusillé mon ordinateur récemment à cause d'un accident : plus de clavier et d'autres pièces en panne, je le maintiens en respiration artificielle pour me moment, mais je ne peux plus l'utiliser pour travailler. Aussi, j'ai acheter un autre portable en attendant de vendre le premier (oui, j'ai des rapports à rendre très bientôt et je ne peux pas me permettre d'attendre) : En attendant la réparation, je vais certainement l'utiliser pour tester les LVM et plus si j'ai le temps  :Wink: 

Je vous tiens au courant !

----------

## X-Guardian

Salut,

Je ne sais pas du tout si cela répondra à ta question mais j'ai partitionné mon disque ainsi :

sda1 : /boot en ext3  (Commun pour tous les systèmes)

sda2 : SWAP (Commun pour tous les systèmes)

sda3 : / en ext3 pour Gentoo

sda5 : reste du disque en LVM

J'ai installé la Debian sur un volume, et l'installation se fait sans problème :

La partition root démarre en /dev/mapper/vg-Debian, où vg est le groupe de volume, et "Debian", le nom du volume.

Faire attention, il y a bien un "-" entre vg et Debian.

J'ai essayé d'installer Mandriva, l'installation se fait, mais impossible de booter :/ ...

J'ai pas encore tester l'OpenSuSE, ni la FreeBSD 7.0.

Grub est installé dans le MBR, et la Debian et la Gentoo sont dans le même menu.lst (installé sur /boot)

@+,

Guile.

----------

## Dismantr

Et comment que ça m'aide !   :Cool: 

Et d'une, j'ai la confirmation qu'un seul /boot est possible ; jusque là, j'en avais autant que de distro.

Si j'ai bien compris, j'installe ma gentoo, je lui confie le /boot. J'installe une débian, je ne lui dit rien pour le /boot, mais après, je le remappe avec /etc/fstab et je complète le /boot de gentoo avec les noyaux debian et complète le grub.conf en conséquence... C'est ça ? Ou j'installe en lui disant /boot c'est là, tu laisses ce qu'il y a déjà et tu te débrouilles, lors de l'install ?

Note :

Pour BSD, impossible (à mon avis) de travailler pour le moment en LVM car c'est un système de fichier particulier (UNIX) qui nécessite une partition primaire dans laquelle elle s'organise ses volumes (Geekounet, je sais que c'est sommaire, donc tu me corriges si ça va pas, hein ?)

----------

## kwenspc

 *Dismantr wrote:*   

> une Kubuntu (tapez pas, c'est pour pouvoir continuer à bosser mes rapports quand je casse ma Gentoo !)

 

Étonnant ça. C'est plutôt l'inverse perso, fin dès que m'on donne une ubuntargl entre les mains ça foire très vite.

Btw, pour l'initrafms, truc as raison tu ferais bien de considérer genkernel. Non pas en mode automatique bien sûr mais avec les options --menuconfig --install --lvm --mdadm et --dmraid. Ça simplifie la vie énormément, tout en te laissant configurer ton noyau comme bon te semble bien sûr.

Au moins ça te prend pas x commandes à taper quand tu dois mettre à pour ton noyau, tu te trompes pas etc...

----------

## Dismantr

Ouais, je pense que vous avez raison... Après avoir regarder les How-To sur les LVM sur le Wiki, je crois que je vais commencer par genkernel :p lol !

Sinon, pour la Kubuntu, ben c'est simple, il suffit de ne toucher à aucun fichier de config, à part celui de grub et de Xorg, et ça roule (t'as quand même le droit d'installer tes softs...)  :Wink:  Il faut dire que la config sur Debian, c'est assez obscur ; je trouve ça plus clair sous Gentoo : au moins je sais un peu mieux ce qui est réglé et à quel endroit...

Mais bon, c'est pour du secours et des essais, donc ça ne me dérange pas...

----------

## X-Guardian

Salut,

les partitions /boot et swap sont commun pour tous mes OS.

Donc au moment de l'installation, je leur demande de mettre leur image noyau, initramfs, system-map, ... dans /boot.

Gardes une copie de ton ancien menu.lst ou grub.conf, généralement celui-ci est écrasé, rare sont les cas où les infos sont reprises.

J'avais installé Gentoo sur une partition primaire au départ pour ne pas m'embêter.

Rien n'empêche à ce moment là d'installer à la place une FreeBSD, et mettre la Gentoo sur du LVM, tant que tu passes bien les options à genkernel comme cité plus haut  :Wink: 

(Dommage alors si on ne peut installer de *BSD sur du LVM :/)

@+,

Guile.

----------

## VikingB

Pour BSD et Linux, j'avais à l'époque trouvé ceci :

http://geodsoft.com/howto/dualboot/

----------

## animemint

Pour FreeBSD, Windows, ... ils leur faudra leur partition propre. Pas possible de mettre sur du LVM.

Par contre toute les distributions linux peuvent s'installer sur du LVM. La initramfs permet d'avoir les pilotes nécessaires (sata/pata/lvm/raid..) à pouvoir monter la partition root /. Si la partition root n'est pas sur LVM, tu n'as pas besoin de initramfs.

Pour ma part j'ai gentoo sur ma sda2, puis archlinux et ubuntu en LVM et vista en virtualisation.

J'ai eu une mauvaise expérience avec Ubuntu qui m'a effacé tout le contenu de /boot alors que j'avais spécifier de ne pas formater. Alors mon conseil serait d'installer normalement sur ta partition LVM (sans monter le /boot) puis de copier et de faire les modifications à la main si tu souhaites avoir le /boot en commun.

----------

## Dismantr

J'imaginais quelque chose comme ça, en effet.

Seulement, je ne sais pas trop comment, en pratique, installer d'autres distros que Gentoo sur LVM ; je vais tester ça dans le mois qui vient.

Pour Gentoo, il y a des How-To sur le wiki que je vais essayé de suivre ;

Pour les autres distros : je suppose que si le LVM est déjà fait (à ma connaissance, pas possible de le créer à partir de l'installeur (d'une Debian par exemple...) ; je compte donc le créer avec Gentoo.

Je pense faire :

/dev/sda1 : windows

/dev/sda2 : /boot géré par Gentoo

/dev/sda3 : *BSD

/dev/sda4 (dernière partition primaire avec tout ce qui reste du dd -> LVM)

Concrètement, ça revient à installer les autres distrib comme s'il n'y avait pas de /boot dédié, mais après, de copier le noyau des distros en question et les initramfs dans le /boot de gentoo, tout en modifiant le grub.conf ? c'est bien ça ?

Désolé, en LVM, je tatonne pas mal (comme pour pleins d'autres sujets, d'ailleurs   :Crying or Very sad:  )

----------

## X-Guardian

Salut,

Ça m'a l'air pas mal.

Vraiment dommage que les *BSD et Windows refusent de s'installer sur autre chose qu'une partition primaire, quand ce n'est pas la première partition primaire ou rien (Windows Server 2008 ...).

L'OpenSuSE passe bien sur du LVM. Mandriva ... toujours pas réussi.

@+,

Guile.

----------

## truc

yo!

Bon, j'viens aux nouvelles, ou plutôt vous en donner... J'ai finalement tenté l'aventure de l'initramfs, je cherchais désesperément la *bonne* doc pour le faire, mais je n'ai pas vraiment trouvé, donc, j'ai coupé les sources, et mijoté quelque chose de fonctionnel. Première remarque: c'est bien plus simple qu'il n'y parait. J'ai biensûr fait un initramfs à la main... comme on le disait plus haut... j'aime le camboui... 

Ma motivation initiale était d'avoir tout de chiffré (sauf /boot évidemment), ensuite, ce thread m'avait rappellé que j'aurai bien aimé foutre du LVM la dedans, donc, ça nous donne:

sda1 - /boot

sda2 - une installe 64 bits temporaire depuis laquelle je fais en fait toutes mes manips, je pense que je la garderai en fait, en backup...

sda3 - rien

sda4 - dmcrypt machin en /dev/mapper/sda4

et par dessus cette partition (dé)chiffrée /dev/mapper/sda4, je viens foutre de LVM, avec tout plein de partitions logiques

```
ls -l /dev/mapper/

total 0

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root     16 2008-04-30 00:47 control -> ../device-mapper

brw-r----- 1 root disk 254, 0 2008-04-30 00:51 sda4

brw-r----- 1 root disk 254, 7 2008-04-30 00:51 vg-home

brw-r----- 1 root disk 254, 5 2008-04-30 00:51 vg-log

brw-r----- 1 root disk 254, 2 2008-04-30 00:51 vg-overlays

brw-r----- 1 root disk 254, 6 2008-04-30 00:51 vg-paludistmp

brw-r----- 1 root disk 254, 1 2008-04-30 00:51 vg-slash

brw-r----- 1 root disk 254, 3 2008-04-30 00:51 vg-src

brw-r----- 1 root disk 254, 9 2008-04-30 00:51 vg-suspend2disk

brw-r----- 1 root disk 254, 8 2008-04-30 00:51 vg-swap

brw-r----- 1 root disk 254, 4 2008-04-30 00:51 vg-tmp

```

 (j'ai choisi de le faire comme ça mais le sens inverse est aussi possible, mais moins marrant quand faudra rentrer toutes les passphrases...)

Bref, alors voici en quelques points la démarche:

=> déjà l'idée c'est d'avoir un mini système linux à peine fonctionnel, il suffit qu'il ne fasse que ce dont on a besoin et rien de plus! Pour ce faire, en s'interesse à la doc des systèmes embarqués et compagnie... Donc déjà, y'a plusieurs écoles, dont celle avec klibc et une autre avec  uclibc & busybox. J'ai opté pour la dernière. 

Ensuite pour pouvoir compiler des packages en se servant de uclibc au lieu de glibc, il semble plus simple (pas trouvé d'autres méthodes en fait...) d'avoir un petit système chrooté pour ça. Sur le site de uclibc, en vous baladant un peu, vous trouverez la doc sur "buildroot" qui est exactement ce que nous cherchons. Le temps m'étant précieux, je prends un système déjà compilé, et le détargézaide chez moi pour en faire un système tout prèt pour être chrooté.

Une fois dans ce système, il "faut" (c'est plus roots quoi...) se recompiler un busybox avec que les applets qui nous interessent, et on le compile statiquement SVP, (de même pour tout ce qu'on compilera par la suite!)

Voici, en gros à quoi j'ai réduit busybox (bb) pour qu'il ne fasse que ce dont j'ai besoin

```
root/pre-compiled-buildroot/root_fs/root/busybox-1.9.0/_install/bin/busybox --help

BusyBox v1.9.0 (2008-04-28 07:36:56 MDT) multi-call binary

Copyright (C) 1998-2007 Erik Andersen, Rob Landley, Denys Vlasenko

and others. Licensed under GPLv2.

See source distribution for full notice.

Usage: busybox [function] [arguments]...

   or: function [arguments]...

        BusyBox is a multi-call binary that combines many common Unix

        utilities into a single executable.  Most people will create a

        link to busybox for each function they wish to use and BusyBox

        will act like whatever it was invoked as!

Currently defined functions:

        [, [[, ash, echo, halt, insmod, loadkmap, ls, mdev, mkdir, mknod, mount, poweroff, reboot, rm, sh, sleep, switch_root, test, umount

```

Vous remarquerez que votre bb de chez vous à beaucouuuuppp plus d'applets d'activés, et c'est normal! J'en ai encore 2-3 que je pourrais désactiver, mais je les laisse pour l'instant en prévison de ce qui viendra...

Ensuite vous essayé de faire pareil pour  lvm, (le compiler statiquement, avec uclibc), vous découvrez ainsi, vos, peut-être premières, dépendances à résoudre à la main!  :Wink: 

Il faut faire pareil pour cryptsetup, mais je n'ai pas réussi à le compiler, j'avais toujours une erreur, j'ai donc fini par récupérer celui de l'installe normale, qui était aussi compilé statiquement, et je m'en servirai à la place de celui que j'aurai bien voulu compiler avec uclibc, mais bon, on verra tout ça plus tard...

Une fois que vous avez tout vos utilitaires prets, il est l'heure d'écrire votre script /init qui se trouvera dans l'initramfs, et qui sera lancé tout seul après le chargement du noyau et autres joyeusetés...

Pour ce script, très simple, basez vous sur les quelques scripts que vous pourriez trouver sur la wibe, mais gardez un truc simple! J'ai vu trop du scripts un peu trop complets pour être quelque chose collant juste à mes besoins... Donc l'idée du script, est juste de faire se que vous feriez à la main pour déchiffrer la partition, et pour activer lvm dessus, faut juste mettre ça dans le script, puis monter la nouvelle racine, et faire le fameux switch_root de BB pour pouvoir enfin basculer sur la nouvelle racine.

=> Quand vous avez fait ça, il vous faut ensuite integrer ceci à l'image du noyau, toujours en gardant la roots attitude, vous préfererez la méthode makefile: dans le make menuconfig, au niveau de l'initramfs, donnez le chemin pour atteindre le makefile de votre initramfs, voici par exemple le mien, qui vous éclairciera probablement un peu plus que tout ce blabla:

```
cat /usr/src/initramfs/makefile 

# initramfs makefile

# /dev directory

dir /dev            0755 0 0

nod /dev/console    0644 0 0 c 5 1

nod /dev/null       0644 0 0 c 1 3

nod /dev/tty        0644 0 0 c 5 0

nod /dev/tty0       0644 0 0 c 4 0

# Empty dirs

dir   /root         0700 0 0

dir   /proc         0755 0 0

dir   /sys          0755 0 0

dir   /tmp          1755 0 0

# Init

file  /init               /root/pre-compiled-buildroot/root_fs/linuxrc-sam         0755 0 0

# /bin directory

dir   /bin                                                                         0755 0 0

file  /bin/busybox        /root/pre-compiled-buildroot/root_fs/root/busybox-1.9.0/_install/bin/busybox         755 0 0

slink /bin/cat            /bin/busybox                                             0755 0 0

slink /bin/echo           /bin/busybox                                             0755 0 0

slink /bin/loadkmap       /bin/busybox                                             0755 0 0

slink /bin/mknod          /bin/busybox                                             0755 0 0

slink /bin/mount          /bin/busybox                                             0755 0 0

slink /bin/mdev           /bin/busybox                                             0755 0 0

slink /bin/reboot         /bin/busybox                                             0755 0 0

slink /bin/sh             /bin/busybox                                             0755 0 0

slink /bin/sleep          /bin/busybox                                             0755 0 0

slink /bin/switch_root    /bin/busybox                                             0755 0 0

slink /bin/umount         /bin/busybox                                             0755 0 0

# /sbin directory

dir   /sbin          0750 0 0

file  /sbin/cryptsetup     ../initramfs/cryptsetup-1.0.6                           0755 0 0

file  /sbin/lvm            /root/pre-compiled-buildroot/root_fs/sbin/lvm.static    0755 0 0

slink /sbin/vgchange       /sbin/lvm                                               0755 0 0

slink /sbin/vgscan         /sbin/lvm                                               0755 0 0

#/etc directory

dir   /etc                                                                         0755 0 0

dir   /etc/lvm                                                                     0755 0 0

file  /etc/lvm/lvm.conf /etc/lvm/lvm.conf                                          0644 0 0

file  /etc/fr.keymap ../initramfs/fr.keymap                                        0644 0 0

# Newroot

dir   /newroot       0700 0 0

```

Note: Si vous voulez faire joujou avec dmcrypt j'sais pas quoi, n'oubliez pas de faire basculer le layout de votre clavier, à celui de votre choix avant de rentrer votre passphrase, sinon ça ne marchera pas!  :Smile: 

Compilez votre noyau, installez l'image dans /boot, et tester votre nouvelle installe. Bon ça ne marchera pas forcément parfaitement du premier coup, mais on arrive en fait très très vite/facilement à quelque chose d'utilisable, et ce malgré l'apparente pauvreté de doc pour nous aider. C'est tout simplement, comme dit plus haut, que c'est en fait bien plus simple que ce qu'on pourrait croire...

Voili-voilou, j'éspère que ça aidera  :Smile:  Au pire, je rôde toujours de temps à autre par ici, donc n'hésitez pas à demander

----------

## truc

bah alors! aucun retour?! Aucun gentooiste passant par ici n'a tenté l'aventure?! Mais que devenez vous!?!   :Razz: 

----------

